# Searching for Fotos of Varieties



## Morena (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm working on a list of every Variety with gencode and photo for our club SKZ in Switzerland.

It looks like this:










If you have any fotos of varieties and you don't mind we use it for this list please send it to me
by email: [email protected]

We prefere Fotos with mice on white background as on the example above.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Do you have a list of varieties that you need photos for?
I think it would help a lot if we knew what you need.


----------



## Morena (Sep 28, 2010)

I neeed a lot  I make a list and post it later on here.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, any chance you would share the document when you are finished? It would help me a bunch...


----------



## Morena (Sep 28, 2010)

Have to discuss this with our club, it will be copyright of SKZ when it's finished. and it will be in German, I don't know if this would be helpful


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I can translate it, could even pay a little for it. I have Agouti's, and American Brindles, perhaps you need photos of them?


----------



## Morena (Sep 28, 2010)

This list will contain 356 possible combination of genes:
Ticked 57, Self 59, Tan 32, Fox 144, Pointed 64.
Plus the marked and coat, where I'm not sure if my list is complete.
There are a lot of variaties in marked and coat.
It would be much more if we would list Mocked PEWs too, but that
doesn't make sense.

So this will take a very long time to finish, but I let you know when the list is free
to share 

Here the list of varieties which I need photos for, there are also a lot of gencode combinations which we don't know how it looks or how to call

Self	
aa dd ee unknown
aa bb dd ee	unknown
aa bb dd pp	Lavender
aa bb ee pp	unknown
aa dd ee pp	unknown
aa bb dd ee pp	unknown
aa bb c(e)c(e)	unknown
aa bcbc c(e)c(e)	Coffee
aa c(e)c(e) dd	unknown
aa c(e)c(e) ee	unknown
aa bb c(e)c(e) dd	unknown
aa bb c(e)c(e) ee	unknown
aa c(e)c(e) dd ee	unknown
aa bb c(e)c(e) dd ee	unknown
aa c(e)c Black Eyed Bone
aa c(e)c dd	unknown
aa c(e)c ee	unknown
aa bb c(e)c dd	unknown
aa bb c(e)c ee	unknown
aa c(e)c dd ee	unknown
aa bb c(e)c dd ee	unknown
aa bb c(ch)c	Light Chocolate
aa c(ch)c dd	Light Blue (Black Eyed Silver)
aa c(ch)c ee	Light Yellow
aa bb c(ch)c dd	Light Lilac
aa bb c(ch)c ee	unknown
aa c(ch)c dd ee	unknown
aa bb c(ch)c dd ee unknown
aa bb c(ch)c(e)	Powder Chocolate
aa c(ch)c(e) dd	Powder Blue
aa c(ch)c(e) ee	Powder Yellow
aa bb c(ch)c(e) dd Powder Lilac
aa bb c(ch)c(e) ee unknown
aa c(ch)c(e) dd ee unknown
aa bb c(ch)c(e) dd ee	unknown
aa c(ch)c(ch)	Deep Dark Sepia
aa bb c(ch)c(ch)	Chinchillated Chocolate
aa c(ch)c(ch) dd	Chinchillated Blue
aa c(ch)c(ch) ee	Recessive Cream
aa bb c(ch)c(ch) dd	Chinchillated Lilac
aa bb c(ch)c(ch) ee	unknown
aa c(ch)c(ch) dd ee	unknown
aa bb c(ch)c(ch) dd ee	unknown

Ticked	
AA dd Blue Agouti
AA ee Recessive Yellow
AA bb dd Lilac Agouti
AA bb pp English Gold
AA dd ee unknown
AA dd pp Blue Argente
AA ee pp Recessive Fawn
AA bb dd ee	unknown
AA bb dd pp	Lavender Agouti
AA bb ee pp	unknown
AA dd ee pp	unknown
AA bb dd ee pp	unknown
AA c(e)c(e)	Beige Agouti
AA bb c(e)c(e)	unknown
AA c(e)c(e) dd	unknown
AA c(e)c(e) ee	unknown
AA bb c(e)c(e) dd	unknown
AA bb c(e)c(e) ee	unknown
AA c(e)c(e) dd ee	unknown
AA bb c(e)c(e) dd ee	unknown
AA c(e)c	BEW Agouti
AA bb c(e)c	unknown
AA c(e)c dd	unknown
AA c(e)c ee	unknown
AA bb c(e)c dd	unknown
AA bb c(e)c ee	unknown
AA c(e)c dd ee	unknown
AA bb c(e)c dd ee	unknown
AA bb c(ch)c	Light Cinnamon
AA c(ch)c dd	Light Blue Agouti
AA c(ch)c ee	Light Yellow
AA bb c(ch)c dd	Light Lilac Agouti
AA bb c(ch)c ee	unknown
AA c(ch)c dd ee	unknown
AA bb c(ch)c dd ee unknown
AA c(ch)c(e)	Powder Agouti
AA bb c(ch)c(e)	Powder Cinnamon
AA c(ch)c(e) dd	Powder Blue Agouti
AA c(ch)c(e) ee	Powder Yellow
AA bb c(ch)c(e) dd	Powder Lilac Agouti
AA bb c(ch)c(e) ee	unknown
AA c(ch)c(e) dd ee	unknown
AA bb c(ch)c(e) dd ee	unknown
AA c(ch)c(ch)	Silver Agouti
AA bb c(ch)c(ch)	Silver Cinnamon
AA c(ch)c(ch) dd	Silver Blue Agouti
AA c(ch)c(ch) ee	Rezessiv Cream
AA c(ch)c(ch) pp	Argente Cream
AA bb c(ch)c(ch) dd	Silver Lilac Agouti
AA bb c(ch)c(ch) ee	unknown
AA c(ch)c(ch) dd ee	unknown
AA bb c(ch)c(ch) dd ee	unknown

Pointed	
aa c(h)c(h) ee	unknown
aa bb c(h)c(h) ee	unknown
aa c(h)c(h) dd ee	unknown
aa bb c(h)c(h) dd ee	unknown
aa bb c(e)c(h)	unknown
aa c(e)c(h) dd	Colorpointed Smoke
aa c(e)c(h) ee	unknown
aa bb c(e)c(h) dd	unknown
aa bb c(e)c(h) ee	unknown
aa c(e)c(h) dd ee	unknown
aa bb c(e)c(h) dd ee	unknown
aa c(h)c Himalayan 
aa bb c(h)c	Chocolate Himalayan 
aa c(h)c dd	Blue Himalayan 
aa c(h)c ee	unknown
aa bb c(h)c dd	Lilac Himalayan 
aa bb c(h)c ee	unknown
aa c(h)c dd ee	unknown
aa bb c(h)c dd ee	unknown
aa bb c(ch)c(h)	Chocolate Burmese
aa c(ch)c(h) dd	Blue Burmese
aa c(ch)c(h) ee	unknown
aa bb c(ch)c(h) dd Lilac Burmese
aa bb c(ch)c(h) ee unknown
aa c(ch)c(h) dd ee unknown
aa bb c(ch)c(h) dd ee	unknown
AA bb c(h)c(h)	unknown
AA c(h)c(h) dd	unknown
AA c(h)c(h) ee	unknown
AA bb c(h)c(h) dd	unknown
AA bb c(h)c(h) ee	unknown
AA c(h)c(h) dd ee	unknown
AA bb c(h)c(h) dd ee	unknown
AA c(e)c(h)	unknown
AA bb c(e)c(h)	unknown
AA c(e)c(h) dd	unknown
AA c(e)c(h) ee	unknown
AA bb c(e)c(h) dd	unknown
AA bb c(e)c(h) ee	unknown
AA c(e)c(h) dd ee	unknown
AA bb c(e)c(h) dd ee	unknown
AA c(h)c Agouti Himalayan
AA bb c(h)c	unknown
AA c(h)c dd	unknown
AA c(h)c ee	unknown
AA bb c(h)c dd	unknown
AA bb c(h)c ee	unknown
AA c(h)c dd ee	unknown
AA bb c(h)c dd ee	unknown
AA c(ch)c(h)	Silvered Burmese
AA bb c(ch)c(h)	unknown
AA c(ch)c(h) dd	unknown
AA c(ch)c(h) ee	unknown
AA bb c(ch)c(h) dd	unknown
AA bb c(ch)c(h) ee	unknown
AA c(ch)c(h) dd ee	unknown
AA bb c(ch)c(h) dd ee	unknown

Marked	
ss Berkshire (a variety of Piebald)
W(bd)w Belted
W(bd)W(sh)	Capped
Rw Rumpwhite
?? Dutch
Mo(br) Brindle
Mo(to) Tortoiseshell

And every possible Tan and Fox Variety.

Please send photos uneditet so I can edit them all to the same size.
If you wanna have a Copyright on it please let me know.
And very important: 
Name the photo with name of variaty and gencode, if it's possible. This would
be very helpful.

Thank you very much for your help.

PS: Sorry for the look of my list, I copied it from an Excel sheet.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I can get photos of berkshire tonight. Mine are poorly marked, though.

Do you also need photos of hair coat types?


----------



## Morena (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes why not . I have to say though that some types will not breeded in Switzerland because of suffering, for example longhair, hairless and astrex.
so I'll have to declare this on the list as not allowed to breed


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Okay.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i have chinchilla, black fox and choc fox i'll photo for you tonight
i'm in few weeks should have a blue fox and a month or two Blue burmese


----------

